# Fish that will live with guppies



## shifty

Ok im in the process of upgrading to a larger tank for my guppies and clown loach but when its up and running and there settled in I was hoping to introduce some other species along with maybe another 1 or 2 loach but ive had issues with my guppies and bullying and dont want to put anything in thats gonna die straight away so any suggestions are welcome id prefer something vibrant in colour but I also like the idea of the tank self sustaining for instance I bought the loachs to control my snail problem which they did well until a friend donated some sort of floating weed which introduced a larger species of snail urgh.


----------



## shifty

another point I should have made is the tank is an all but sealed unit with only a small opening on the top and I read somewhere some fish will come to the surface and dont like sealed units.
Here is the tank although its not full up yet but will be eventually.


----------



## BBradbury

shifty said:


> Ok im in the process of upgrading to a larger tank for my guppies and clown loach but when its up and running and there settled in I was hoping to introduce some other species along with maybe another 1 or 2 loach but ive had issues with my guppies and bullying and dont want to put anything in thats gonna die straight away so any suggestions are welcome id prefer something vibrant in colour but I also like the idea of the tank self sustaining for instance I bought the loachs to control my snail problem which they did well until a friend donated some sort of floating weed which introduced a larger species of snail urgh.


Hello shifty...

I keep large, planted tanks of Fancy Guppies and can tell you there aren't many fish that won't make a target of the small, colorful males. The only fish I keep with my Guppies are different species of Corydoras and even those can make a meal of the Guppy fry.

I keep to the smaller species of Corys like Pandas, Orange Saddles, Skunks, Fairies, Dwarfs, Bluespots, Masked, Bandits, etc. These get no more then a couple of inches long.

Other "Livebearers" might be an option, but IMO, Fancy Guppies are best left to themselves in a "Species" tank.

B


----------



## NeonShark666

Guppies are small fish, stay away from large fish and fish with large mouths. Also stay away from Barbs. Otos and Corys are fine, as are small Plecos and small Danios. Fancy Guppies can't swim very fast so keep this in mind when considering tankmates, Bullies like slow swimmers.


----------



## shifty

I read somewhere that Neons are pretty chilled fish and go well with guppies


----------



## BBradbury

shifty said:


> I read somewhere that Neons are pretty chilled fish and go well with guppies


Hello again shifty...

Neons are a kind of Tetra. All Tetras are schooling fish, so they may be more interested in swimming in a school than bothering their tankmates. Neons are quite small, so may be an option for your "community tank".

I've never kept Tetras, but schooling fish are more comfortable in a group of 8 or more.

B


----------



## Suzanne

How big is the new tank, and how many guppies do you have? With those plus the loaches, you may not have much capacity left to add things anyway.


----------



## ProudWitch

shifty said:


> another point I should have made is the tank is an all but sealed unit with only a small opening on the top and I read somewhere some fish will come to the surface and dont like sealed units.
> Here is the tank although its not full up yet but will be eventually.


I have fancy guppies also (2-55g tanks, 4-20g tanks,4-10g tanks). Before I got my 3rd 55g tank I got some bleeding heart platies as a gift and put them in with my guppies in one of the 55g tank. They get along just fine with them. I also have endlers and the small cardinal tetras. Just be careful with the tetras, cause some of them will bother the guppies and endlers. Cardinals won't,too small I guess.I had some cories and they massacred my guppies. I don't know if I had bad ones or what happened to them, but I saw them attack and eat the guppy babies and juveniles.So use your own judgement on the cories, I will never have another one in any tank I have.


----------

